# Rant of the Day!



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Long story short, last November I had a "Hold my Beer, Watch this!" moment....as some of my buddies know me and this happens time to time. I won't say any names (even though I should) but they know who they are....A Top end job was performed, took 4 months, but I told him I wasn't in a hurry. I just wanted it done right. I got it back, left for a River Run ride under the impression that it was ready to ride and didn't inspect it. Went deep and found out the airbox drain plug was missing completely after he said that he tested the snorkel by covering it with his hand and it died. BS! Me, Filthy, and Browland got it cleaned up and running, loaded it back on the trailer for the weekend, and I got to ride on back of ole pinky with the wife.....AGAIN. That sunday it was dropped back off at the individuals shop so he could "make it right". Well, fast forward to March, told him I needed it by april. April comes around, Dad goes and tries to pick it up...its not ready. Its a fog machine! Guess he couldn't get it right for a couple days so I just went ahead and picked it up smoking. Fast forward to yesterday, Me and Filthy tear into it....O.M.G! And it goes from there.:261:. 1st he plugs the drain hole in the air box with jp weld for all i know. Then pull it into Filthys barn noticed a few drips , drained the oil screwed the drain plug back in BY HAND . Yep you guessed it they striped the drain plug . Bastages. Then we get the head off the motor. Looks like a midget on a maintanor was paving a road in the cylinder. This person had a brain fart and jacked the rings up while more than likely throwing it back together before i was suppose to pick it up. PICS OF THE CARNAGE TO COME ..


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

sounds like you need to rant, some people out there really amaze me


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

**** that sucks man. hope you get it back going soon.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Man that sucks bigtime! I hate trusting my rides to ANYONE and it seems there are always issues with them when you get'em back. Hope you can get your ride back in shape.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That does suck. I'd put him on blast so no one else takes their stuff to them.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

That really sucks. I had a similar experience when my Raptor 660 was getting rebuilt. Paid the guy $650 and it still wasn't right when I picked it up 6 weeks later (after he promised me 3). I got to the point I didn't trust him for ANYTHING or I would have kept after him to make it right. Nothing like working on a bike yourself, but having the time to do it can be the difficult part. 

I definitely know how you feel, and it's a sick feeling that's for sure.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i dont know who you are referring to but i do know that is the exact reason i like doing the work myself, i know some dont have time to or knowledge to, so they send it to ones that do but man i would hate to be in your shoes im hoping it wasnt on big ******.....or was it your boys 300.....between you and filthy yall will get it right just make take some time ask i know yall always gone


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree with P ...thts def. wrong in his shoes!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's a couple pics of quality craftmanship


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> i dont know who you are referring to but i do know that is the exact reason i like doing the work myself, i know some dont have time to or knowledge to, so they send it to ones that do but man i would hate to be in your shoes im hoping it wasnt on big ******.....or was it your boys 300.....between you and filthy yall will get it right just make take some time ask i know yall always gone











All that needs to be said.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Dude that sucks!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Mud magnet 2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Dude...that sucks BIG TIME! The pistons look like sh**! The other reason I don't like someone else working on my stuff is paying them $80/hr for labor! At least that's what they charge around here in southern IL.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

gotta give cylinder credit it was pretty stout considering that piston.....looks absolutely horrible and that was suppose to run without any blow by hahaha i would def be spilling the beans on who did this work....prolly didnt even touch it just put some thick oil with alot of lucas in it....and when they tightened the plug back up prolly used a impact....dagummit walker i feel for ya, but atleast you know who does the work this time i surely hope you didnt cough up benjamins and paid this person though


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Have to quote walker...this things been like christmas, it just keeps on giving surprises!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

we should be ordering parts in a day or 2 ..


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

DUDE id be pissed!!!!! that makes no since! OMG. Ma bike looks like this to due to rebuilding the motor cuz it started to smoke. But still did this dude know what he was doing??? JB weld walker seriously!!! god danget! i pray u didnt pay him for him trashing it.

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

i hope crank and bottom ends good.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Crank and bottem end is in perfect shape, the top end is what was trashed. Even though bottom end looks good, we are still doing a 100% rebuild. I finally have located 1 place to buy everything at a decent price and was granted access to a buddy's atv shop as well so i have all his specialty tools at my disposal. All parts will be ordered tomorrow.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Crank and bottem end is in perfect shape, the top end is what was trashed. Even though bottom end looks good, we are still doing a 100% rebuild. I finally have located 1 place to buy everything at a decent price and was granted access to a buddy's atv shop as well so i have all his specialty tools at my disposal. All parts will be ordered tomorrow.


Maybe we should do some free advertising for them. That guy been really helpful.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Honda motors are easy to fix. Make sure to keep Trans gears in line that's the biggest pain on a Honda motor


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Feel ya pain bro,, a few years ago I dropped my nephews raptor off at a "top of the line" builders shop to have 5th gear fixed,,,,,14 months later I picked it up and could not get the oil pump to prime (silicone had it stopped up). Talk about ******$ED. OOOHHH YEAH he heard about it. Momma always said "the best lesson learned is a bought one".


----------

